# Really wanting to become a MAC MUA, help!



## madisonj (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello!   I am brand new to this site and was hoping for some help. I just graduated cosmetology school and am wanting to expand my industry experience! I now am hoping to get hired on at a MAC location, but before I go unprepared I have some questions. I have looked into other forums but still would like some advice. I have participated in fashion show styling for make up as well as hair, and photo shoots, but have no 'real' training besides teaching myself. So I have a few questions..  Are there requirements (education wise) to work there?  Experience requirements?  Does MAC offer training to new stylists?  What are they expecting you to have coming in to an interview? (Portfolio, cover letter, ect.) I read something about training week, and curious as so what that is?  Thank you so much to any advice or knowledge!!


----------



## ExtensionsbyTi (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello, I'm also new to the site but when I was in school (4 years back), a girlfriend of mine worked for MAC here in San Antonio and supposedly they only hire referrals from current employees. Not sure how true this is but it completely changed my career path; I never even applied.  Go for it honey and best of luck!


----------

